# Official Countdown...



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Time is fast approaching boys....time to finalize everything...finish that target practice...get your clothes ready, check your stands, straps,,chains.,etc...... Pick up last minute accessories.... 27 days and a wake up...Let's get it on!!!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

And don't forget the whistle ! :yes:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

We should designate a charity hunt day for Val so he has some meat in the freezer after the deployment. I will donate sausage to slap on your grill buddy:thumbsup:


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Sitting in front of the gate 1st in line to get a dove hunt permit at the Hutton .look at the pic of that ten pt.(Val)every time I come here.Tryin to do my part to keepem in check till u get back,Be safe over there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

As I sit on a boat till the 15th.... I'm killing deer on my iPad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah... He was ok...I shoulda let him grow another year...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Damn. Another yeti cooler. What a stud you got there. It was a good gun hunt there last season.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

espo16 said:


> Yeah... He was ok...I shoulda let him grow another year...


ESPO IS BLACK???
Whaaaaaaaaat???

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> ESPO IS BLACK???
> Whaaaaaaaaat???


:blink::blink:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

.....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Fukkin a....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good one Jase...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

...


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

What's the internet without the obligatory cat pic...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

what?????








?



Hahahaahahahaaha


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> View attachment 371914



Don't care fer basketball too much so here is a better one Val!!!:whistling::thumbsup:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll be home in 4 weeks! See you rascals in the woods!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wish I could be there Brad...


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Wish I could be there Brad...


 You still over seas?


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Be safe, Espo. Maybe they'll let you bow hunt a Camel or something to keep your skills sharp....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I already tried...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

espo16 said:


> I already tried...


Chickens?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Haven't seen none around Kev... shit tons of stray cats though... Thinkin bout makin me one of them pvc bows and wreckin shop....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Haven't seen none around Kev... shit tons of stray cats though... Thinkin bout makin me one of them pvc bows and wreckin shop....


I'm sure you could make a sport of something over there in the sand box!!!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Stay tuned....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

One of yall should send me a sling shot and some steel pellets!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> One of yall should send me a sling shot and some steel pellets!!!!



If it's allowed, consider it DONE!!!! PM me all the details on how ta get it to ya!!!!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

You got mail bubba!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Cooler weather comin, hunting season just around the corner, countdown in progress, and Jason changed his avatar back to the scraping buck! Life is good!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hell yeah boys!!!! Git 'er dun!!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

espo16 said:


>


…: http://youtu.be/rlcXupagedQ


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Justin... You got issues...lol


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

espo16 said:


> Justin... You got issues...lol


For some reason when I seen the 20 that's the first thing that popped in my head . Lol twenty twen twen


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Man I love our group in the hunting section.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Man I love our group in the hunting section.
> 
> Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


 Got a good feeling in my gut fer this year!!!! Prob not because what I will kill but who knows!!!:whistling:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

If you got a feeling in your gut you better get to the bathroom

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> If you got a feeling in your gut you better get to the bathroom
> 
> Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner



True story....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Too many Halloween Krispy Kremes Jason?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Too many Halloween Krispy Kremes Jason?


Maybe sooooo:shifty::yes::whistling:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Drag Fever (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Not gonna let you down brother!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I get home Wednesday.... I should probably use my time sidedly in the back yard till opening day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Since it is already tomorrow over here... 










... Sharpen your aim.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I need ta get a pic of my youngin in his football uniform fer day 2!!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

ESPO... Stop the insanity already... I feel like a pimple ready to pop.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol... How do you think I feel....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Lol... How do you think I feel....


No early CHRISTmas present yet Val?:001_huh:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Nope... Hopefully Thursday!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Nope... Hopefully Thursday!


Anticipation is killing me as much as it is you probably!:thumbsup: ready to see some videos!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol...


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

11 more days


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks bud...


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Went and checked the spot I wanna hunt opening day. Covered in fresh acorns and a hwy of tracks. I'm stoked!!!! 

Val, we need a story soon!!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

that's a blackwater 11 point


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

espo16 said:


> View attachment 380193


On FIRE!!!Getting ready!:thumbup::yes::notworthy::shifty:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

8 days and a wake up boys.... 'MERICA!!!!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Holy crap dude you look like the Iron Sheik! You like that doe fart?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lmao


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

373 days ago I hunted with a guy who shot a BW scrub at 65 yards....warn a brotha!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Correction: gut shot a bw scrub and then cut himself gutting it.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Umm... At least I took a shot on opening day... And ate my deer...one of 8...did you even kill a deer last season Chad????


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Famine (Jul 20, 2014)

Even the bucks are getting excited - got some sparing...:starwars:


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

3 to go


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Umm... At least I took a shot on opening day... And ate my deer...one of 8...did you even kill a deer last season Chad????


 
Holy Cow!!!! You killed 8 deer last season in BW?!?!?!?!?! Thats awesome


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yep... Fink killed 9 or 30...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

We are on 2 now.......here is my baby boy to express that un!!!! Proud of my growing boy!!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Can...not...sleep


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

Almost time:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Val, you get ur package? If not I'll have to contact the PO!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just got it today...filmed first episode....stay tuned!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> just got it today...filmed first episode....stay tuned!!!


awesome!!!!


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

The ole one to go, since your ahead of us.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

New Broadhead blades on and ready for some blood. Already drew blood on my dang finger though. Slick Trick Viper and Grizz tricks are truly razor sharp by the way.


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Telum Pisces said:


> New Broadhead blades on and ready for some blood. Already drew blood on my dang finger though. Slick Trick Viper and Grizz tricks are truly razor sharp by the way.


Your season is starting off like last year for me. I sure hope you dont have have the luck i had last year... good luck


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't always post on PFF, but when I do it's one day till bow season.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

One more night and wake up!!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

freediver said:


> i don't always post on pff, but when i do it's one day till bow season.


i dont know if that's funny to all yall or not but i busted a gut laughing!!


----------

